# QuailCreek Christmas Tree Farm and Yard



## QuailCreek (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello to everyone at TFL and thank you for your contributions! I found TLF while I was researching new backpack sprayers and wands.

I live in NW Oregon and operate a u-cut Christmas tree farm. I live 20 min from the in-laws farm. House built in 2000 on a 7400 sq ft lot. I have a background in landscape construction so we did a complete yard renovation when we bought the place 5 years ago.

I'm starting this journal for my own personal residence but might scatter in some farm pics and questions. If having 2 separate locations in one journal gets confusing or I start adding more about the farm than my house I might start a farm dedicated journal.

Pics coming soon if I can figure it out. Here goes nothing!


----------



## QuailCreek (Apr 19, 2020)

Having a little difficulties adding pictures from my Iphone but here is my supervisor at work. Making sure trees are properly planted and spaced.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

sounds fun!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@QuailCreek sometimes safari doesn't let the add image to post work. Chrome on iOS does work better.


----------

